# Does any one recognize this plant?



## Masbustelo (Jul 30, 2016)

Is this Red Elderberry? I am seeing a lot of this year and am wondering if it is edible?


----------



## hounddawg (Jul 31, 2016)

I raise black elderberry, when they flower they look like umbrellas , where as red elders hang in bunches kinda like grapes, so if they hang like grapes are poison, umbrella type black, good wine, from what I can see of your pictures them look like white elder they are good for wine I hear, I don't know where you are from, i'd need a better picture backuped some so I could tell for sure, but in the US those that hang like grapes poison as is the bark as well. but spread out like a kinda like a umbrella good, hanging in bunches very bad, a way to tell about plants if nothing no birds or deer eat it then you don't eat it, 
Dawg hopes that helps


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Jul 31, 2016)

When you are doing a plant ID best to take a good picture of the leaf by itself and the fruit cluster by itself, hard to see definitions against a big green blob. WVMJ


----------



## Masbustelo (Aug 2, 2016)

Is anyone familiar with Blackhaw?


----------



## Stressbaby (Aug 2, 2016)

Masbustelo said:


> Is anyone familiar with Blackhaw?





I have two blackhaws. I've never gotten enough fruit from them to make wine. However there is good fruit set this year, so we will see. 

Blackhaw is a viburnum which is opposite leaved. The plant you have in your pic appears to be opposite as well, though it is hard to say for sure. The berries in the pic don't look like my blackhaws. My berries don't have red stems and the fruit are less round and more oblong or olive shaped. That could very well be another viburnum however. 

Can you post some better pics of the stems and leaves?


----------



## Stressbaby (Aug 3, 2016)

On second thought, blackhaw is a possibility. Here is a pic of our blackhaw. As above, the leaves are opposite, very finely serrated. Berries are not perfectly round, but when younger olive shaped; when older, round but slightly flattened.


----------



## Scooter68 (Aug 4, 2016)

Stressbaby said:


> On second thought, blackhaw is a possibility. Here is a pic of our blackhaw. As above, the leaves are opposite, very finely serrated. Berries are not perfectly round, but when younger olive shaped; when older, round but slightly flattened.



How about Polk as in Polk Greens? Here is an image of that. Close and if they are = Poision


----------



## hounddawg (Aug 4, 2016)

Polk sallied, good wilted with bacon grease buy got to be picked when first comes up if not then polk is poison
Dawg 




Scooter68 said:


> How about Polk as in Polk Greens? Here is an image of that. Close and if they are = Poision


----------



## Stressbaby (Oct 24, 2016)

The blackhaws are ripe.


----------



## cintipam (Oct 24, 2016)

It's not poke, also known as polk. Those berries have a very tight pattern to the cluster that I find very appealing. Enuf so that I let some grow in my yard each year. Birds eat the berries with no problem, but I agree both the berries and rest of the plant is poisonous. Even the sap can cause skin irritation when you break off or try to pull up the plant.

Pam incinti


----------



## Stressbaby (Oct 24, 2016)

cintipam said:


> It's not poke, also known as polk. Those berries have a very tight pattern to the cluster that I find very appealing. Enuf so that I let some grow in my yard each year. Birds eat the berries with no problem, but I agree both the berries and rest of the plant is poisonous. Even the sap can cause skin irritation when you break off or try to pull up the plant.
> 
> Pam incinti



Not mine. Maybe the OP, hard to tell as the pics aren't that good, but mine are blackhaws, I'm 100% certain.


----------



## Amanda660 (Oct 25, 2016)

They look just like chock cherries - not a delightful wanna-be cherry but not deadly. Maybe not but they really look just like a bush in my mother-in-laws front yard in NE. I have a 3 gallon batch in progress that I'm blending with a sav blanc.


----------



## Masbustelo (Oct 25, 2016)

Stressbaby What do you do with the Blackhaw fruit?


----------



## Stressbaby (Oct 25, 2016)

Masbustelo said:


> Stressbaby What do you do with the Blackhaw fruit?



I've got a full quart bag. I'm going to make an "Estate Quadberry" wine, using blackhaws, elderberries, blackberries, and haskaps grown this year.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Oct 25, 2016)

Posted your pic in Plant ID on facebook, they came up with Gray Dogwood. WVMJ


----------

